# I've been exposed!



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

The little one was sent home from school yesterday because she smashed her finger. We learn today the nurse at school has a second job at a hospital and was exposed to someone with Covid 19. She has been ordered to get tested. So I guess I have been possibly exposed.

I'll miss you guys when I'm gone. Ohhhh cruel world, you're taking me when I'm too young. Everything is starting to get dark. I suppose it's curtains for me. *cough cough*

I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I am betting you will be sticking around. You may post a lot during your lock down. maybe do a real interesting Pod cast or two. Wish the best for you and your family. Will be praying for you.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Bummer dude, I'll miss you, Sasquatch; until we meet at the big bunker in the sky.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Can I have some of your stuff?


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Wait... how did they find you? 
Your a Sasquatch.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

What size are your shoes? I have a pair of workboots that are going to need replacing soon.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Robie said:


> Can I have some of your stuff?


Yeah, my bills.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Inor said:


> What size are your shoes? I have a pair of workboots that are going to need replacing soon.


Size 14. Plan on doing any waterskiing soon?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

Squatch just go see your local veterinarian he might be able to give you some meds that can help you.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> Size 14. Plan on doing any waterskiing soon?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Nope. Won't work. Hot Nursy is on her own. Sorry pal. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

Can a 'squatch get CO VID-19? All kidding aside, will keep you and yours in my prayers.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

They say dogs can’t catch it. I’m betting squatches can’t either. So your main worry is still fleas.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I say we split up your gear at your wake. Kidding aside, hope your little girl and you are ok.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Can you imagine all of the potential types of viruses that live in that ape suit? :vs_shocked:


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Though it might be another racoon photo.


----------



## BamaDOC (Feb 5, 2020)

lol...
you people are awful!! lol...
@Sasquatch seriously... I'm sure you and your family will be fine ....
keep us posted .. I'd be curious to see if the nurse contracted it from her exposure...
I think kids will be a huge vector of transmission since they dont seem to get very symptomatic, and they are not able to understand hygiene...... they are likely super spreaders.....


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> Size 14. Plan on doing any waterskiing soon?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Ha.. perfect size. I'll take them.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I’ll be taking applications for a new cohost for the show.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Sasquatch said:


> The little one was sent home from school yesterday because she smashed her finger. We learn today the nurse at school has a second job at a hospital and was exposed to someone with Covid 19. She has been ordered to get tested. So I guess I have been possibly exposed.
> 
> I'll miss you guys when I'm gone. Ohhhh cruel world, you're taking me when I'm too young. Everything is starting to get dark. I suppose it's curtains for me. *cough cough*
> 
> ...


At least you have a government check coming.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Prayers up Sir Our baby boy got exposed by guy at his work so he has the same problem. Crazy situation we got here.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

5 days so far and none of us has began to eat the others so I'm thinking we'll be fine. 

Thanks for all the thoughts and prayers. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Wait.. what happened..


----------

